
Mimalloc: Free List Sharding in Action (2019) [pdf] - eternalban
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/uploads/prod/2019/06/mimalloc-tr-v1.pdf
======
eternalban
code:
[https://github.com/microsoft/mimalloc](https://github.com/microsoft/mimalloc)

